# PPI PC275 Specs?



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

*PPI PC275 Specs? In 2150 heatsink*

I recently bought a PPI PC275 off evilbay. The amp is yellow. Some of you may have seen this amp. I was surprised on the condition of the amp. Now the guy listed it as a cheater amp. The board has 2150 on it. It is rather large for a 150 watt amp. So my question to you guys is, Is it a 2150 marked as a 275? I could not find any info on this amp. The complete model number on the board is 18-2150-0007. I'm assuming that the 0007 is the serial number. Now I will run this 4 ohm mono on 1 12. So I don't need 10k wattage. Just looking for specs. Thank you.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

A PC275 is 75x2 @ 4 ohms
150x2 @ 2 ohms 
and will do 300x1 @ 4ohm mono

The PC2150 is double that. 

I vaguely remember seeing a BMW with an engineering marvel for an amp rack with yellow PC series amps in it ~2000. I 'think' that is the car that the yellow eBay amps were made for. No way of me knowing for sure.


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are some pictures to give you a better idea of what I'm asking.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I would say you have a 275. According to the owners manual the 275 is just shy of 12" long and the 2150 is just shy of 18" long. Not sure why the board has 2150 markings on it?!?!


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

The amp is 18" long. I know what the specs of the 275 are. This is not a 275. Despite the label.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It is at a minimum a 2100. The 2100 was the first in the line to have a fan in the heatsink. Anything bigger than a 2100 had a fan. It is my opinion that it's a 2150 board/heatsink with 275 silkscreened on the outside.


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

This was my thought too. Not sure why PPI would do this. This why I'm asking.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Porter said:


> The amp is 18" long. I know what the specs of the 275 are. This is not a 275. Despite the label.


Sorry about that. Could have sworn the ruler read 12 inches. I agree with you.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: PPI PC275 Specs? In 2150 heatsink*



Porter said:


> I recently bought a PPI PC275 off evilbay. The amp is yellow. Some of you may have seen this amp. I was surprised on the condition of the amp. Now the guy listed it as a cheater amp. The board has 2150 on it. It is rather large for a 150 watt amp. So my question to you guys is, Is it a 2150 marked as a 275? I could not find any info on this amp. The complete model number on the board is 18-2150-0007. I'm assuming that the 0007 is the serial number. Now I will run this 4 ohm mono on 1 12. So I don't need 10k wattage. Just looking for specs. Thank you.


I guess you really could call this a cheater amp. LOL!


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah that is a starrett 48" scale. No problem on the miss reading on the picture. I guess I will consider this a 2150 and go from there.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

definitely a 2150 (or other iteration of that 2x150). I had one, a 275 and an 1800 in an old daily driver/beater (got to love 85% off MSRP back when I worked at a dealer).


----------

